# 460 I H utility backhoe changing hyd.oil



## bapsdad (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought a 1963 i h 460 uitlity with a conn-pippin loader backhoe.it was not in very good shape i have serviced the tractor by the book all new oils and filters new coolant and t-stat.i bought every book i could find for this thing to do the job right. My problem is cant find a service manual for the backhoe part i have a parts manual,what i need is info on the proper way to change the oil?oil hot or not-boom up or down -pull the drain plug on the oil tank is there any other plugs-should i run the old oil out ? I know there is a filter inside the oil tank that can be cleaned .i'm new here i serched for 460 hyd problems and they cover trans-steering problem but it is like i have the only one with a backhoe so any help would be great 

thanks 
leo


----------

